# Nu Skin Galvanic Spa



## Baileygutten (Jul 18, 2009)

Does anybody know where to get the galvanic spa here in dubai?

Thanks


----------



## sofeaj (Jul 19, 2009)

*NuSkin Galvanic Spa*

Hi there! NuSkin currently doesn't have an office in Dubai. But, I would be able to courier the galvanic spa directly to your address, if you are ok with this? Please let me know whether you also want to include the cream for the body and treatment serum for the scalp (i.e. the whole set). Thanks and warm regards, Sofea.


----------



## Baileygutten (Jul 18, 2009)

sofeaj said:


> Hi there! NuSkin currently doesn't have an office in Dubai. But, I would be able to courier the galvanic spa directly to your address, if you are ok with this? Please let me know whether you also want to include the cream for the body and treatment serum for the scalp (i.e. the whole set). Thanks and warm regards, Sofea.


Thanks Sofea

I will have visiters from Norway next week, and they will bring it for me
Where do you get the galvanic spa from? Are you here in Dubai?

Best regards Mona


----------



## sofeaj (Jul 19, 2009)

*NuSkin Galvanic Spa*

That's great! I can access them from my friends in Malaysia. Am currently not yet in Dubai, but I have someone who travels on a periodic basis to Abu Dhabi


----------



## rainbowbrite (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi please message me if you are still interested with the Galvanic Spa, I have a friend who is selling it here in Dubai...


----------



## rainbowbrite (Aug 29, 2009)

Baileygutten said:


> Does anybody know where to get the galvanic spa here in dubai?
> 
> Thanks


Hi ! let me know if you still need the galvanic spa, I have a friend who is selling it here in Dubai... 

>>> rainbowbrite


----------



## Sue Welsh (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi, yes please, I am looking to purchase Nu Skin, could you please let me know who to contact.


----------



## stuartjohn (May 2, 2008)

Sue Welsh said:


> Hi, yes please, I am looking to purchase Nu Skin, could you please let me know who to contact.


My wife can help she is an agent for Nu Skin and can bring in the full range for you email her


----------



## Sue Welsh (Sep 22, 2009)

*Nu Skin*



sofeaj said:


> Hi there! NuSkin currently doesn't have an office in Dubai. But, I would be able to courier the galvanic spa directly to your address, if you are ok with this? Please let me know whether you also want to include the cream for the body and treatment serum for the scalp (i.e. the whole set). Thanks and warm regards, Sofea.


How much is the galvanic spa & how much are the Gels?


----------



## stuartjohn (May 2, 2008)

Sue send me a PM and i can let you have the link


----------



## Evgina (Nov 14, 2009)

Cost of Galvanic spa with one box of facial gels plus lotion and cream 2500 dh


----------



## Baileygutten (Jul 18, 2009)

stuartjohn said:


> Sue send me a PM and i can let you have the link


Can I buy it dierectly from your wife or only over the internet?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Isn't this entire thread business advertising??    LOL


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP... more helping, less piss taking. 

And women NEED these products.... So its not advertising!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> SBP... more helping, less piss taking.
> 
> And women NEED these products.... So its not advertising!!!!!!!!


Oh I see...................................


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And they asked where they could get them, so its ok to tell them. Its forum rules. But the person can not advertise for them... of course if they were telling them to go to so and so and it was actually themselves, would that be under the table advertising?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> And they asked where they could get them, so its ok to tell them. Its forum rules. But the person can not advertise for them... of course if they were telling them to go to so and so and it was actually themselves, would that be under the table advertising?


indeed  three more posts Jynx just three more


----------



## stuartjohn (May 2, 2008)

Baileygutten said:


> Can I buy it dierectly from your wife or only over the internet?


Either option is available to you


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

That's quite enough business promotion....

:closed_2:


-


----------

